# I might order a 2008 Trek Portland



## Armonhammer (May 25, 2008)

I rode a new one today at the LBS (frame size was too big), and I thought it was real comfortable. 
I noticed that it was slower than my Trek 1200, but I think that the trade in comfort & the gearing would be worth it. I'd definetly put a ton of miles on it.
The price is $1589. 
My wife is considering leaving me if i buy it.
Any help on how to get this rig?
Oh, & I wanna keep the wife.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

get her one too!


----------



## Armonhammer (May 25, 2008)

I just noticed that on the Trek website, they offer a credit card, where I have 180 days to pay it off.


----------



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

1. explain to her that there are worse things for you to spend it on-other women for instance.
2. there are far more expensive addictions-gambling, exotic cars, drugs, plastic surgery, women...:-0
3. the health benefits allow you to live longer, be more productive at work, and therefore provide more profitable years as a breadwinner for the family.
4. drop hints 7 times a week that you'd like this for your early birthday present-she'll either buy it for you or tell you to buy it to get you to stop.
5. take a picture out of a brochure or magazine, scan it and make a centerfold of it, paste onto a wall in the bedroom and dream about it.
or
you can just buy it and risk the wrath of the wife.
Ancient Filipino Proverb-Fear of the Wife is the beginning of wisdom


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

2007 on closeout here for $1,349; burnt orange color is a lot nicer than the puky 'mocha brown' that's coming in 2009. Of course, the white 2008's can be had for $1,550 at several places online, as well.

http://wheelworks.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=908


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

lionheartdds said:


> Ancient Filipino Proverb-Fear of the Wife is the beginning of wisdom


Mo asawa ay Pinay, din?


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

Why is the rear disc caliper on the chainstay and not the seatstay? I think I would be hitting it with my heel?


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

saddle tramp said:


> Why is the rear disc caliper on the chainstay and not the seatstay? I think I would be hitting it with my heel?


When I first read that, I thought, 'What a silly complaint.' Then I took my shoe, put it on the pedal while the bike was on the rack, turned the crank & wondered how in the ~450 miles I've put on my Portland how I've never hit the caliper. 

But, to address your concern, I've never hit the caliper, so I guess there's plenty of clearance even though it doesn't look like there'd be. To answer the inevitable questions:
My Portland's size: 56
My inseam: 32
My reach: 55.5


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

There was one at the LBS that I sat on and pedaled while it was on their trainer. For whatever reason my size 10 banged into the rear caliper. It turned me off right away. I see other manu's putting them on chainstays over seatstays too. In fact the only one I've seen mounted on the seatstay is the Jamis Coda Elite. I'm guessing the braking is more stable on the chainstay?


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Saddle,

I can't address whatever caused your lack of clearance. But I had my roomie snap pix of my stroke when it's closest to the caliper. As you can see, there's plenty of room there for my size 44 SIDI to not hit. Perhaps the pedals were not set up properly on yours?

447 miles on mine in the 2 months I've been riding it.

As for why the calipers are mounted on the chainstays instead of seatstays, maybe someone w/ an engineering background can shed some light. Someone like Kerry Irons- PM him, & I'm sure he'll give an objective, fact-based answer.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

You know what, I'm going to take another look at the Portland. Thanks for the pics. Nice of you to do that.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad that I was able to be of some help. Based upon my experience & what others have told me about theirs, I don't think you'd regret the Portland one bit if you're looking for a fast commuter. 

You're doing the best thing, riding before buying- they're not cheap (at least not for this mid-life career changer), and at this price point, you want to get what YOU like.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

lx93 said:


> 2007 on closeout here for $1,349; burnt orange color is a lot nicer than the puky 'mocha brown' that's coming in 2009. Of course, the white 2008's can be had for $1,550 at several places online, as well.
> 
> http://wheelworks.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=908


Brown is the new Dirty White.


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

saddle tramp said:


> Why is the rear disc caliper on the chainstay and not the seatstay? I think I would be hitting it with my heel?


The caliper is mounted on the chain-stay, instead of the seat-stay, in order to keep it out of the way so you can install a full set of fenders, or a rack off the drop-out.


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (Aug 12, 2008)

Confirm what the above poster says. Clearance for pannier racks. 


My Lemond Poprad has the same basic layout. Off-road/On-road never hit the caliper. I have taken it through some pretty gnarley stuff also.


----------

